# Happy Birthday Wade!



## Runningwolf (Apr 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday my friend. Hope you can take the day off and enjoy yourself doing whatever you want to do!


----------



## SarahRides (Apr 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday Wade!!!!!!!


----------



## REDBOATNY (Apr 24, 2012)

Happy birthday Wade. Go catch some fish today. Enjoy!


----------



## jeepingchick (Apr 24, 2012)

Have a happy birthday!!! Have fun and enjoy yourself


----------



## Wade E (Apr 24, 2012)

Dan, where ever did you get that picture of me? Thanks all, yeah right like my boss would give me a day off!


----------



## grapeman (Apr 24, 2012)

Have a great day Wade!

It took me a while but here you go.


----------



## Julie (Apr 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday Wade!!!! Hope it is a good one!!!


----------



## TJsBasement (Apr 24, 2012)

Yes Happy Birthday. Have a great one.


----------



## ffemt128 (Apr 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday Wade.


----------



## Rocky (Apr 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Wade! Hope you have a great day and I hope it is at least partly spent fishing.


----------



## shoebiedoo (Apr 24, 2012)

Happy birthday Wade!!!!!


----------



## SpoiledRotten (Apr 24, 2012)

I hope you have a wonderful BD, today! Enjoy!


----------



## Tom (Apr 24, 2012)

OMG! ANOTHER?

Happy Birhday


----------



## Flem (Apr 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Wade. I hear the stripers are biting!


----------



## Dugger (Apr 24, 2012)

Have a good one and at least think about fishing if you can't get out.


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 24, 2012)

Hope you have a good one and can take some time to celebrate the day! 

Guess I will have to drink a glass of wine for you as we all now know you won't be having any......


----------



## dangerdave (Apr 24, 2012)

Happy B-Day, Wade!


----------



## TxBrew (Apr 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday old man!


----------



## harleydmn (Apr 24, 2012)

Happy Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Apr 24, 2012)

Happy birthday !!


----------



## OilnH2O (Apr 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday!  

(I'll toast you later today!)


----------



## EddyBhai (Apr 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday Wade.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Apr 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday Wade!!!


----------



## rhoffart (Apr 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday Wade.


----------



## LanMan (Apr 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Wade!


----------



## roblloyd (Apr 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Scott (Apr 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday Wade, enjoy the day!


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Apr 24, 2012)

Happy birthday Wade, you're just a youngster


----------



## Deezil (Apr 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday Wade

Hope the fish jump in the boat for ya today!


----------



## WineYooper (Apr 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday Wade! It seems like it was just yesterday I was reading this last time. Please quit having them so fast you are making me feel really old.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks all, Rich did you bake that yourself? Im saving my fishing for Thursday and the weekend!! LOL, yeah right asked and was rejected today!!! Bwaaa haaa haaa.


----------



## KSKOH (Apr 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday Wade!


----------



## Sirs (Apr 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday Wade!!!!!


----------



## tonyt (Apr 24, 2012)

Happy birthday Wade. Hope you went fishing today.


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Apr 25, 2012)

Happy Belated Birthday, Wade! Hope you had a great day!


----------



## corntassel (Apr 25, 2012)

Sorry I am late but happy birthday anyway


----------

